# Esti un dulce si nu credeam in viata mea..?



## mike2008

Hello,
My girlfriend sent me a message, I can't translate most of it, it seems hard. Please can someone tell me what she has written.

"Esti un dulce si nu credeam in viata mea sa intalnesc pe cineva ca tine. Se pare ca D-zeu se gandeste si la mine..."

My attempt is - you are sweet and (?) never meet any one like you in my life. _And then something about God and thinking._


----------



## Blue Butterflies

You're getting quite good at this 

_You're sweet and I never thought I'd meet someone like you in my life_[time?]_. Seems like God's thinking about me too _(that's a sort of Romanian for "somebody up there must like me").


----------



## JosephineM

Your girlfriend doesn't understand English at all? Maybe she can learn your language as well, and communicate in both languages. It seems more fair that way. I mean, don't get me wrong, I love helping you with the translations, but you know...see u!


----------



## mike2008

Thank you Blue Butterflies for your help.


----------

